# Damage Control



## CQB (Nov 1, 2017)

Some major gains have been made in combatting terror attacks. 

Trauma medicine has learned lessons from the battlefield


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 1, 2017)

Good article, and just reiterates truth.  Modern medical advances, especially with pre-hospital and trauma care, are _always _propelled by wars/conflict.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 1, 2017)

Always has been this way. Thank God, prehospital medicine is finally catching up, not to mention, EMS protocols.

M.


----------



## CQB (Nov 1, 2017)

Those stats on death vs survival are pretty impressive, though I found the graph a little hard to compare the three conflicts.


----------

